# August 2003 POTM Voting Part 2



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









All pictures can be found in the August 2003 POTM section in the Gallery


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome pics everyone! good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Voted!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This one is just to hard to pick 1,3 and 5 are all excellent and the others a very good as well. Great work everyone.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

It is a hard choice...
but No5 is PURE EVIL! DAMN GOOD!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

wow, this competition is getting pretty tough these days. Lots of good entries.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow. Nice pics everyone!!!!! Got my vote in :laugh:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

voted for mine :nod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

cool pics!!! good luck!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Is the lips of the P in number 5 cutted cause if it is....*I HATE [email protected]!!* if it is not sorry for getting angry.........


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted
dixon


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

wow... #3 is crazy...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Someone please correct me...the fish on Pic #5 got his lip cut out???...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow r #5 's teeth for real thats way cool


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

#6 Rocks. That is a sweet looking fish, and even more important, a great picture!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

x-J-x said:


> Someone please correct me...the fish on Pic #5 got his lip cut out???...


 have to ask the author...looks suspicious to me....


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Is the lips of the P in number 5 cutted cause if it is....*I HATE [email protected]!!* if it is not sorry for getting angry.........


 The P in your avatar looks to have had its lip cut...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Voted!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lips of the P in number 5 cutted cause if it is....*I HATE [email protected]!!* if it is not sorry for getting angry.........
> ...


 The RHOM in my avatar is dead and it is a picture taken by my mobile from the old book "World of Characois" and it's lips are not cutted.....I would be an idiot if it was.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

hm...lips cut away ? I hate this too!But I have seen my P's sometimes with missing parts of the lips, only battle-injuries after a heavy eating, or a bump on the glass...

Dear Husky Jim:

Is pic No5 your pic ?

What had happen to your p ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There are lots of people voting in this poll, so why are you not voting in the non-piranha picture poll? go vote!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Azrael said:


> hm...lips cut away ? I hate this too!But I have seen my P's sometimes with missing parts of the lips, only battle-injuries after a heavy eating, or a bump on the glass...
> 
> Dear Husky Jim:
> 
> ...










No it's not my picture!
I hate this also!!!
I posted first for this,if you seesome posts above.
My P's are fine!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This is gonna be a problem. Pictures submitted should be of the current owners fish, and not from any other source.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry Husky Jim,
I have thought you were talking about pic 5 as your own P.
I misunderstood a previous post by you.I better take some more time in 
reading.








It can be somtimes a problem , if you are reading some post too fast, that are not written in your own language, and my is german...


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i dunno im not gonna vote for it just cuz it looks like the lips are cut sorry if they arent just looks pretty obvious


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No. 5 lips do appear cut. Perhaps Mike can ask the submitter if indeed they were cut. In this case, the POM would be a questionable entry (in my opinion) because then the appearance is enhanced and not natural as the majority.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If number 5 is cut, it will be disqualified. PMing author now


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If number 5 is cut, it will be disqualified. PMing author now


 great work xenon








it looks like he did and he may say he dident


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there any update on number 5?
It looks cut to me by comparing other recent pics.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great pics everyone!


----------

